# BadBrad the BorgBoy and His Evil HenchPigeon, EggBot



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

From the Ica thread:



Garye said:


> Brad, you have some strange avatars. Those look like humanoids from some sci-fi movie.


For those of you who have noticed Brad's new Avatar, what you don't know is that Brad has been taken over by the Borg. Worse, his wonderful pigeon, Eggbert has also been recruited to the cause and has become the Dark Lord, EggBot.

It's not looking pretty for Planet Earth!

Somewhere out there, we hope that A Hero or Heroine (Planet Earth is an Equal Opportunity Crusader Employer) will come forth to save us all!

Pidgey


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Da DAh!!! Here I am! It's me...Wonder Woman! Gee I have saved the planet so many times. Actually....Bradbot and Wonder Woman had lunch today and we realized that we are both fighting for the same cause. He is very mysterious though, I will have to report back to Tooter to see what plan of action I should take on this. I did not have my right wing (MR.SQUEAKS) with me on this assignment, and he is the better judge of true evil when it is present. We will just have to keep an eye on the Bot Family to find out what they are really up to.

Never Fear Dear Members,
Wonder Woman


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

LOL!

Yes, Eggbot is at my side and although he looks like an evil henchpigeon, he's mostly there as a counterweight and to keep me "balanced" Don't let him fool ya though, he's quite strong and capable of delivering a good bionic beaking when necessary I predate the "borg" Pidgey...my technology and circuitry is a little obsolete, but I'm still strong and powerful.

Feather, oh dear Feather....when will you learn that you can't save the entire world, lol. I'm running amuck now and it's going to require all your skill, feminine powers of persuasion and amazonian super strength to stop this out-of-control robot and his bionic bird

Here is how I lost my face, it happened while I was fighting the forces of good and while working to take control of the weather machine. I am fully functional and reactivated now though and looking for a new reason to cause havoc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aT8yQmI0l8w


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Robot Man,

Because you are wearing my friends tie, and that cute chubby pigeon sitting on your shoulder resembles his pigeon (Eggbert), I have some issues about kicking you into next week.

My side kick (Mr. Squeaks) is on an important mission (sitting on his egg) and I gave my bracelet to Happy's wife. Because I have never saved the planet without them I went to see my therapist. Dr. Phil said that you aren't a bad boy that you just need to be on time out.

If you already have the weather machine in you possession, please turn up the temps here in CA.

I also need you to answer these questions to see if you are qualified for a whoopin.

1. Do you shoot or hunt animals for sport?
2. Do you fight bulls?
3. Do you fox hunt?
4. Do you hate pigeons?
5. Do you poison pigeons?
6. Do you keep any animals in a cage with out food or water?
7. Do you kick your dog?
8. What would be your reaction if you saw a goose that could not fly, 
and the cold Canadian winter was approaching.
9. How would you react if you had just created this beautiful avatar, and one
of your fellow members on pigeon talk asked you if she could have it?
10. How clean do you keep your pigeons dwellings?
11. Do you like crows?

Sincerely,
Wonder Woman


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I have a strange feeling that Brad wouldn't mind getting a "whoopin" from Wonder Woman.

I have a feeling that he might actually enjoy it.

(I know I would.) 

Oooops, scratch that last sentence.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Garye said:


> I have a strange feeling that Brad wouldn't mind getting a "whoopin" from Wonder Woman.
> 
> I have a feeling that he might actually enjoy it.
> 
> ...


Oh, Garye, there you go, creating a new phrase... but I doubt that BadBrad the BorgBoy will take a WonderWhuppin' sitting down!

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Oh, Garye, there you go, creating a new phrase... but *I doubt that BadBrad the BorgBoy will take a WonderWhuppin' sitting down!*
> Pidgey


Of course not! Everyone knows the whoopee can't get whooped by the whooper sittin' DOWN... 

Wonder Woman: Squeaks has cape and will travel...just coo him up... he's been egg sittin' enough and needs some exercise...besides, his egg never hatched! 

Remember Bionic Man and Woman VERY well! Loved the series...and, of courses, there was also STAR TREK (the *original).* Always been a Sci-fi fan and cut my reading teeth on the Mars and Venus series by Edgar Rice Burroughs (and I bet many of you younger ones thought he only wrote about "Tarzan."  ) 

*(btw, don't care WHAT scientists say! Mars IS inhabited! John Carter and his Martian Princess LIVE there along with all their friends!!)*


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Feather said:


> Robot Man,
> 
> Because you are wearing my friends tie, and that cute chubby pigeon sitting on your shoulder resembles his pigeon (Eggbert), I have some issues about kicking you into next week.


LOL...yes, very clever Wonder Woman. I'm not actually the real Brad and that isn't really Eggbert, they were replaced with Dr.Franklin & Wells evil creations



Feather said:


> My side kick (Mr. Squeaks) is on an important mission (sitting on his egg) and I gave my bracelet to Happy's wife. Because I have never saved the planet without them I went to see my therapist. Dr. Phil said that you aren't a bad boy that you just need to be on time out.


That's unfortunate Wonder Woman, you're more vulnerable now that the super powered pigeons and their humans have other assignments. I've got you right where I want you, in the steely clutches of my robotic hands. You and Wonder White dove are going to join the real Brad now in an underground cell. Ha ha haaaaaaaaa  I will use you for bait to lure out the others...



Feather said:


> I also need you to answer these questions to see if you are qualified for a whoopin.


You can ask him those questions yourself soon enough and when you join him in a fortified, underground prison cell located deep within my secret base.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> LOL...yes, very clever Wonder Woman. I'm not actually the real Brad and that isn't really Eggbert, they were replaced with Dr.Franklin & Wells evil creations


Told you, I did, WW... but you and your do-gooder attitude, always wanting to believe the best about others, you didna' listen...

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, where is Alvin? He can gather the SPP's together and go take care of that robot. WW is going to prevail. I want the real Brad back.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Actually, the SPPs are not truly out of commission. We're all still around and ready to wage war against evil.

BadBrad may be biting off more than he knows since we SPPers have had extensive experience dealing with just such evil as he proposes! 

All bad robots have vulnerable spots and our pigeons are more than a match in agility. Besides, we have abilities far beyond mortal man OR robots, who tend to follow a fairly fixed program...evil or not!

I'm afraid we will not be able to depend on Alvin...we are on our own.

*SPPs...UP, UP AND AWAAAAAY!!*

One other thing...Pidgey may still be under the influence of Dr. Pigeonstein...don't TRUST him!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

YOU ARE SO WRONG ROBOT MAN! That goofy looking thing that you call your prisoner is not Brad. That is just one of the many scarecrows that he has taken out of the fields. I guess you don't see so good since you lost your face.

Lucy and Ricky followed you, and Eggbert went to get Hissy. The four of them broke Brad out of your High Security Prison with a feather, and exchanged him for that scarecrow.

Now you have made your first mistake. Once you mess with a pigeons food source, then the SPP's step in. Oh!! you thought they were still in the Carolinas in a dog carrier. Wrong again! Dorian paid to have them dropped in the ocean. The little pigeons looked at each other as they sank to the ocean's floor. With a jolt, something grabbed the dog carrier. It must be a shark thought Dinkster. As the carrier began rising, Tooter recognized that it was Beaksley's hooked beak poking through the carrier. He remembered that Beaksley told him he started "Mommy and Me" classes right after he hatched from the egg in somewhere called the Bermuda Triangle. So the SPP's are free, and the caped one has been sitting on grenades.

Watch out ROBOT MAN I am coming to take back Brad's tie. I already know that once that taxa der mie is knocked off your shoulders that you can't even stand up straight. Oh, by the way, Since Happy's Wife has been wearing "THE BRACKET" she is the ultimate fight champion in the men's division, Scorpio Power has good numbers, Straton and the Feathernecks are itching for battle. No more time out Borg Boy, it's your move.

Alvin where are you????????????????????????????????


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I'm afraid you're mistaken, Wonder Woman. Eggbert & Lucy were also captured by Eggbot and a team of my robotic pigeon forces. All 3 of them are being held in cells in the bowels of my complex. So I can assure you my dear, the 3 of them *are* tucked securely away where they won't be causing any problems.

What you also don't know is that Lucy & Ricky were replaced by my birdbots. Your spies have simply seen them coming and going from my fortress. They and a few of my other hench birds were sent to intercept Beaksley and the SPP's from their watery grave. Right about now, they should have them neutralized and will be bringing them back to me so I can begin Phase II of my plan.

You may have escaped my clutches this time, Wonder Woman, but next time you won't be so lucky. Scorpio power will also be joining Brad and the others in due time as well. HA, HA, HA, HAAAAAA!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THINK again, BadBrad...you and your hences happen to be QUITE the novices as evil doers.

You obviously did not read my last post completely! I mentioned that we have powers far beyond mortal man. Squeaks and I can communicate telepathically. All SPPs have the ability to instantly transport through seed holes to any destination they wish AND, BEST OF ALL, you WON'T *SEE* them!

Why? Because Scorpio Power has the ability to become invisible and with the help of Squeaks' cape, can make the Super Pigeons invisible too.

Your force is not a match because they CAN'T see us, whereas, WE can not only see THEM, but are able to disable by using our infrared tracking ability to pluck out their robot sensors!

Once we take care of the skies, we will be along to free the "prisoners!"

*THE SPPs FLY AGAIN!!*

Oh yes, one more thing. IF you happen to know Dr. Pigeonstein (a.k.a. the "evil" Pidgey), don't count on him for help! He has his fingers and mind (what's left of it!) in so many "pies," that he doesn't know whether he's comin' or goin'...and, as much as I hate to say this to his fellow evil doer, he considers you way beneath his so-called "brilliance!" You are on your own...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Ah, the ever present Scorpio incarnation... I will crush you like a bug or an arachnid in this case, Ha ha haaaa.  As machines, myself and my fleet of robotic pigeon drones can also "talk" telepathically. Using built-in transceivers, we are able to communicate using radio signals on special frequency bands that only I have access to. As well, our hearing, eyesight and physical attributes well exceed that of mortal humans. Our eyes have integrated, infrared binocular cameras that can send images to any one of us in an instant. The infrared imaging system built into our eye cameras will be able to detect the shift in the time/space continuum when you or one of your lackeys tries to sneak up on my complex while cloaked. Powerful lazers are also housed within our ocular modules that can slice through steel effectively as a cleaver through jello.

So you see... you, your caped crusader, the rest of the SPP's and their human counterparts have no special powers that myself and my minions can't match with the technology that I'm forever perfecting. When Dr. Franklin created me, he made me completely self sufficient. My circuitry, cortical chip as well as my thoughts, feelings and desires are completely autonomous. There are of course a few other special capabilities that myself and my birdbots have that I'm not going to tell you about, you'll FIND out later, Ha Ha Haaaaaaa!

I'll deploy a team of my birdbots now to scout for your "Seed Holes" and once they find them, they will destroy them! My base is heavily guarded and contains an array of sophisticated weapon systems in case the birdbots somehow fail to safeguard the prisoners.

As for Dr. Pigeonstein, he may or may not prove useful in my plans. Organic mortals don't often stand up to the tests of time, and don't fair well in battle!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Keep the bird-bots coming! We love to recycle tin cans. It is good for the planet.

A master deceiver! But you can't fool us. Beaksley aka (Torpedo) rescued the SPP's from their watery grave months ago.

Wonder Woman


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Feather said:


> *Keep the bird-bots coming! We love to recycle tin cans. It is good for the planet.
> *
> A master deceiver! But you can't fool us. Beaksley aka (Torpedo) rescued the SPP's from their watery grave months ago.
> 
> Wonder Woman


HA ha haaaaa...lol. Forever the do-gooder and comedienne, Wonder Wuss

We'll see about whether or not Beaksley was successful in saving the SSP's or if I'm lying soon enough! 

Ha ha ha ha ha haaaaaaaaa


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Victor would know if it is or isn't Beaksley. Your bird-bots clank!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I don't think so my dear, Victor will have a very difficult time telling the real Beaksley from one of my creations. They are as perfect, beautiful and DEADLY as I choose to make them 

You'll get your proof soon enough that I do in fact have Beaksley hostage along with the others. Ha, ha, ha ha haaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh Yes...this morning I heard a commotion, and ran out side to see a small flock of your birds flying back wards and sounding like my silverware drawer when I drop it. Unie can see things that no one else can, and Scorpio Power and The Caped One can detect evil. So we are amused by your threats.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

That's right Wonder Wimp, Ha haaa... I have my birdbots scouring the globe right now in search of these seed holes. The birdbots have already located 2 and have destroyed them. One was conveniently located just 5 miles south east of your location so don't count on using that one, HA!!! They will find the rest of these transdimensional rifts and destabilize them as well.

To show you and the rest of the SPP's that I am serious, I'm broadcasting a closed circuit camera feed of Beaksly in his cell, behind bars and deep underground in the belly of my complex. He's safe for now but once I finish constructing his robotic double...

I'm afraid that is all the video you're going to see Wonder Woman, Ha ha haaaaaaa! If you plan on seeing Beaksley again, I demand that you and Scorpio power give yourselves up quietly and then I'll grant you fair treatment. You have 48 hours to comply... Ha ha Ha, ha ha ha, haaaaa!!!!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

OK,OK....So hi & welcome to PT. Thanks for helping Captain Hook out...er I mean Beaksley. I'd hate anyone to worry about Beaksley's well being right now,
I did overhear Boy-Bot giving instructions to the staff on what Beakseley's menu should be:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=173128&postcount=15

fp


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Off record....Now that looks really cool! B
On record....I carry around those same photos in my wallet ROBOT MAN.

FP,
Are you sure that it wasn't instructions for Brad's diet. He does not have Beaksley, and now I'm wondering if he even has Brad. But if he is feeding him dog kibble, we gotta get him out of there.

WW


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Nice going, fp! If anyone knows Beaksley, it's you and Victor!

BTW, Mr. Evil Blowhard...you CAN'T destroy the seed holes because they aren't "there." Whatever you DID destroy had to be "dummy" holes, for just such a purpose! And LOOK at the dummies they fooled!!  Got 'cha!

And WW/SP/Unie/SPPs have a way of getting in your "prison fortress" that you can't stop, lasers or no! We have and can match ANY power you might have! So invent away...

We DO have a weapon that will destroy you and ALL your 'bots...stay tuned...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

WOW!
"Some _thing _drew me to this story...

As a matter of fact, my " Beaksley" has been acting strange lately...

he has put on some weight, not as the lean looking pigeon in the feed pictures


And, he has been sitting on a toy baby owl dilegently in his cage and stays inside it even when he has flight time all day in the coop.

Whats going on here? This truly _can't _be the real Beaksmeister that I have in possession!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

mr squeaks said:


> Nice going, fp! If anyone knows Beaksley, it's you and Victor!


We might have a situation here Shi!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Off record....Now that looks really cool! B
> On record....I carry around those same photos in my wallet ROBOT MAN.
> 
> FP,
> ...


I think he's been pm-ing w/Dr. Phil so it won't really matter what 
_it is that he's feeding !!_ The way Dr. Phil has him preparing it,
it could be served at Chez Panisse and folks would drop their wallets
just to get served up a one ounce serving.

fp


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh no! I can't believe it! How did he get Beaksley out of his house?

Tell me it's not so Victor. I will not believe he has Beaksley.

WW


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> We might have a situation here Shi!


Don't worry, Victor...even if BB DOES have Beaksley, we'll get him out...BB doesn't know about the secret weapon...

BTW, Victor, Shi told me you had posted...I'm Scorpio Power, Shi's Alter Ego...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Message to Borgboy and Eggbot:


If one feather on my SPP's is even looked at in a malicious, devious, dastardly way.....I AM COMING TO CANADA WITH MR HUMPHRIES AND JIMMY.

BTW, how did you do that picture? It is so cool!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hate being the one to spill the beans here, folks, but Beaksley is just a cover
identity that he talked me into using for him when he stayed here doing seminars at the Alameda Naval Air Station. He's actually special ops and goes by the code name of Capn. Hook. He's was number uno in his class and everyone was afraid of him in competitions, so between that and the schnozz, they code named him "The Hook". 

He's on special assignment right now to retrieve Brad and help get Boy-Bot into
position to experience one of the wonders of the world......a 'wunder wumpin'
that keeps on thumpin'  

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Now, Maggie, I know you're upset, but don't worry...GOOD ALWAYS TRIUMPHS OVER EVIL!

BB is QUITE a formidable opponent and worthy of our BEST! AND, the BIGGER they ARE, the HARDER they FALL...not to mention, PRIDE GOES BEFORE A FALL! 

*(I love cliches!) Yeah, BB, that pic is quite something, but all your technology will not keep you from destruction!*

However, WW and I know a secret weapon that BB has NO defense against, nor do any of his evil 'bots!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shi, please PM me about the secret weapon. I'm so curious as to what it is.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

EXCELLENT, fp! The Hook will be joining, WW, SP, Squeaks (T.C.O.), Unie and possibly others to free the prisoners! Actually, a small force will be sufficient.

I think your WW 'whuppin' would be PERFECT before he is destroyed by our secret weapon! Couldn't happen to a more evil 'BOT!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Folks, Is it a possibility the evil dasterdly Bot has Alvin well. He hasn't been around for a while? *HOW CAN ALL THIS BE HAPPENING!??! *


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> Folks, Is it a possibility the evil dasterdly Bot has Alvin well. He hasn't been around for a while? *HOW CAN ALL THIS BE HAPPENING!??! *


mmmm, don't think so, Victor. I think Alvin is still safe in Ireland, according to my sources...

*(uh, V., don't give BB any ideas!)  He's got enuf prisoners!)*


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I'm getting tired of playing Mr.Nicebot, SPP's and human sidekicks. Two of my pigeon drones intercepted Wonder Woman earlier this afternoon sneaking around one of my storage facilities. As you can see, their ocular cams caught her defending herself as my birdbots attempted to immobilize the intruder with their lazor vision. She slipped away before the rest of my forces could join in her capture. She's obviously becoming desperate now that she and her Scorpion counterpart are due to give themselves up in less than 48 hours....Ha ha ha ha ha ha haaaaaaa!










The human prisoner, Brad, has found a way to steal my communication signal, although I wasn't sure how. He's been aiding pigeons behind my back but I triangulated the signal through a feedback loop. I think a little chloroform will put a stop to his annoying activities. If he becomes a problem again, I'll have the BB's neutralize him once and for all!

Several of my pigeon drones have been strategically placed and into key installations, taking the place of special SPP operatives around the world. They are my eyes and ears into what the SPP's & humans are doing. Their activities are being closely monitored by myself.

Maggie, your human friend Brad lives in Canada, who's to say that is where my secret base is located, ha! If I were to invite you to my complex, would you stay for tea and then help me capture the others? LOL ha ha ha ha haaaaaaaa

Tick, Tock goes the clock....I need two more prisoners or "Boom" goes the cell block.....Containing the prisoners! Ha ha ha, ha ha ha....ha ha ha haaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I hope your sources are correct. Alvin has not been seen here since January 3rd.

BRAD!

ALVIN!

BEAKSLEY( or what ever your real name is) 

Please let us know somehow that you are all ok. We are all worried about you!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

MY MY MY, BB, your technology skills are quite impressive...too bad they are DOOMED! 

I hear your deadline...getting a little impatient are we??? I know you CAN'T WAIT to meet WW!!! Too bad you're a ROBOT - IF you get my drift!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> I'm getting tired of playing Mr.Nicebot, SPP's and human sidekicks. Two of my pigeon drones intercepted Wonder Woman earlier this afternoon sneaking around one of my storage facilities. As you can see, their ocular cams caught her defending herself as my birdbots attempted to immobilize the intruder with their lazor vision. She slipped away before the rest of my forces could join in her capture. She's obviously becoming desperate now that she and her Scorpion counterpart are due to give themselves up in less than 48 hours....Ha ha ha ha ha ha haaaaaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH NOOOO, HE HAS WONDERWOMAN NOW!!!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Not to worry folks, Boy-bot's technology is kb limited, a definite shelf-life 
if you catch my drift....

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> OH NOOOO, HE HAS WONDERWOMAN NOW!!!


VICTOR, SNAP OUT OF IT! _*Calmly go back and read the post again. WW slipped away! She's more than a match for those puny 'bots!*_


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Not to worry folks, Boy-bot's technology is kb limited, a definite shelf-life
> if you catch my drift....
> 
> fp



YEP, drift caught!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

mr squeaks said:


> VICTOR, SNAP OUT OF IT! _*Calmly go back and read the post again. WW slipped away! She's more than a match for those puny 'bots!*_


OH Thank goodness! My head is still spinning. I am at work and just can't concentrate on payroll tonight. THANK YOU SOOO MUCH for helping me snap out of it...I needed that slap!

but what about the others? 

I gotta go before the evil boss catches me.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> OH Thank goodness! My head is still spinning. I am at work and just can't concentrate on payroll tonight. THANK YOU SOOO MUCH for helping me snap out of it...I needed that slap!
> 
> but what about the others?
> 
> I gotta go before the evil boss catches me.


Sorry for the rude awakening, Victor, but I had to SNAP you out of your SHOCK! Glad you're OK!!  See you later!

No, the rest of us are fine. Don't know why WW was snooping around, but I'm sure she will have a comment when she's available from her other duties!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I just wanted you second rate super heros to know that I've nearly finished construction of a craft that will be Phase II of my plan. What you also didn't know that I've replaced to date, & worldwide, approximately 4762 pigeons with robotic replicas. I've developed a procedure that extracts the vital calcium from the pigeons captured that was necessary to build my intergalactic Eggship. The calcium, combined with silk proteins and titanium has allowed me to create an outer shell on the ship that can withstand any force or stress encountered during space travel. 

Here is a glimpse of the craft...see for yourselves:










Once I acquire the needed fuel to power the Eggship, you will find yourselves lost as to where to find me. The solar system will be mine and myself and my birdbots will be free to inhabit any planet that we choose. I will set up a second base on that planet and continue operations from there!

HA ha haa, ha haa haaaaa, HA HAA HAAA HAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I wouldn't count on that if I were you!

Nice try, though...

I WILL, however, give you credit for being the BEST EVIL ONE WE HAVE EVER ENCOUNTERED!

Such TALENT! What a shame you use that talent for EVIL instead of GOOD!

Not to worry, though, your "time" is limited! 

(NICE ship! Am not denying your obvious talents...just your methods!)


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

What is it that you want Robbie Robot?

I want Brad and his birds back! If you really have them. You don't have Beaksley "THE HOOK". That has been confirmed. I think you have made so many little ro-birds that you can not tell the difference. 

We are finding many that have been grounded. Are you making them out of dog food cans? 
Nice Sun Room!

Victor, it is not odd for a pij to sit on something that could take the place of a nest or an egg. Especially if he has taken a fancy to another pij or person. Look at The Caped One! Shi calls this behavior "Daddy Mode".


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Feather said:


> What is it that you want Robbie Robot?
> 
> You don't have Beaksley "THE HOOK". That has been confirmed. I think you have made so many little ro-birds that you can not tell the difference.
> 
> ...


Well, well, well....it's the amazon princess herself and after her GRAND escape earlier today! 

You are trying to find out my master plan...the plan of all plans and what I'm going to do on earth with humans and SPP's. Well, my dear WW, you're going to have to wait see what I have in store for you and your co-horts. LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

OK, Robbie the Robot Recalcitrant....

My control panel is not allowing me to make use of the hand signals, 
so I will have to use what's available:
    

fp


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

BRADBOT YOU ARE DOOMED as the Ain't birds know your weakness.We learned from an old TIBETIAN monk the secert of damping circuity so that you can not see the Ain't birds.LOOK there is one behind you,no he's over there.Here he comes with a bucket of H2O ....YOU ARE GOING TO MELT LIKE THE WICKED WITCH OF OZ.I can hear you crying out i'm melting i;m melting.  .GEORGE THE KEEPER OF THE AIN'T BIRDS


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

BB - I am always on the side of good - not evil so, no thank you, no tea between you and me.......ever. And, I know the secret and you and your bots are going to get yours. Now, in addition to George's "Ain't" pigeons, Mr. Humphries also has this ability to make himself invisible so, between he and the Ain't birds you won't know what hits you. You better release Brad and Ricky, Lucy and Eggbert and possibly Alvin although I think he is safe in Ireland. I also don't think you have Beaksley. I think he is in daddy mode in Nebraska and just playing it cool.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Between clients and company yesterday, I tried to stay up on what is happening. You guys are so funny! I wanted to tell my company to go home. Every time the phone rang, I would say, "I'll take it in the back room', then quickly log on".
George I'm glad to here that you are gathering all of those poor lil ain't birds......
R. B. ROBAT....We are asking for the return of Brad and his birds. OUR Super Intelligence SCORPIO POWER and THE CAPED ONE have turned this into an offer that you can't refuse. Beaksley has left a message for you as well. He says that you will find out soon enough why he is called THE HOOK.
What would you say if I told you that Stranton and the Featherheads have the atmosphere surrounded, and that Scorpio Power and The Caped One are 2 ft away from you. Give up now and save face....giggle, giggle.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

........"save face" lol Feather, that is so funny.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Give up now and save face....giggle, giggle.


Surely you gest....w/a 'pie hole' like that, he ought to look into getting 
a whole new ensemble on top of his neck....  

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Actually, BB, WW and I, along with Unie, Mr. Squeaks and possibly, The Hook (Beaksley), WOULD be willing to meet with you. (Tea is optional!)

HOWEVER, the TIMING has to be right...namely when WW, ScorP (a.k.a. Scorpio Power) and YOU are ON SITE at the SAME TIME...

Of course, we WILL be traveling with the Ain't Birds and Feathernecks and others who will be watching "outside" to avoid any "hanky-panky."

I'm sure you will not be alone either...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Listen here Badbot, We are working on a secret plan behind the scenes. Sources close to me have informed me that you have been "lurking" in secret mode.(green light off) ahhh, very clever, but busted. We here have our own "special secret " way of communicating. Remember the passenger pigeon BB...does it ring a bell in that aluminum head of yours, "Short Circuit!? haaa haaa haaaaa!!!! We have young pigeon keeper mentors standing by as well at SPP homes as well, so *don't* try anything sneaky.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

NICELY DONE, VICTOR!

We no longer have to worry about SPP homes...we are well guarded!


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

*Congratulations B.Bot*

You have managed to do the impossible.

Doodles and DVN have agreed to a temporary truce in order to deal with this. Doodles is dying to try out his new superglue based crayons, and Dorian knows that there is room for only _one_ Big Nasty in this here universe.

And it 'aint no gosh-darn-walking-microwave.

After about five minutes they spotted the one flaw in your otherwise perfect plan.
Well actualy, it took about 30sec for Doodles to see it, and 4.5 minutes to make the Yak Milk/Safflower smoothies to celebrate.
Suffice it to say that the SPPs have it all under controll, and you are playing right into their hands.

I'll give you a hint. 
*You should have used energiser batteries in the pijiebots.*


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

george simon said:


> BRADBOT YOU ARE DOOMED as* the Ain't birds know your weakness.We learned from an old TIBETIAN monk the secert of damping circuity* so that you can not see the Ain't birds.LOOK there is one behind you,no he's over there.Here he comes with a bucket of H2O ....YOU ARE GOING TO MELT LIKE THE WICKED WITCH OF OZ.I can hear you crying out i'm melting i;m melting. GEORGE THE KEEPER OF THE AIN'T BIRDS



LOL, I don't know what these "Ain't" birds are you're referring to, but they AIN'T going to stop me or my plans. As for the H20 getting into my circuitry....I wish you good luck getting anywhere near me or my heavily fortified complex. HA HA HA, HA ha HA!



mr squeaks said:


> Actually, *BB, WW and I, along with Unie, Mr. Squeaks and possibly, The Hook (Beaksley), WOULD be willing to meet with you.* (Tea is optional!)
> 
> HOWEVER, the TIMING has to be right...namely when WW, ScorP (a.k.a. Scorpio Power) and YOU are ON SITE at the SAME TIME...


We'll see, that might be able to be arranged. However, the 48 hours I gave you and WW to surrender yourselves is nearly up. In approximately 4 hours from now and if you and WW turn yourselves in, then I'll be forced to send a squadron of my birdbots out to capture you, Squeaks, Unie, Mr. Humphries and the rest of your side kicks.





alvin said:


> You have managed to do the impossible.
> 
> Doodles and DVN have agreed to a temporary truce in order to deal with this. Doodles is dying to try out his new superglue based crayons, and Dorian knows that there is room for only _one_ Big Nasty in this here universe.
> 
> ...


Just when we all thought you were AWOL, you and your crones show up! I'm not so sure that a truce is in order yet...you see, I'm still waiting on a special delivery , Ha HA HAAA HAAAAAAA. 

I'm much more sophisticated than a microwave and so are my birdbots. Do you even know what I use as a power source for myself, for them? I don't think you do 

So, we may have reached an impass here and if I don't get the prisoners by today. In the meantime, I've got business to take care of...my craft needs fuel!

Ha, haaaaaa haa haaaa haaa haaa haaa haaa haaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Give us Brad and we will fuel your craft for you. We need to know if he and his pets are still alive. 

You will never capture us! 

This sounds like fun! Will you chase me around the table?

WW

Victor, Excellent Security....Nothing will get through!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

If I were you, ROBO BREATH, I would NOT decide to destroy the world *without* a meeting FIRST. 

IF you dicide NOT to meet with us, then we will activate PLAN B! 

ARROGANCE ALWAYS GOES BEFORE A FALL! (note: look what happened to OSU against the FL Gators in the BSC Bowl last night!!   )

The forces of GOOD are massing...BEWARE!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Feather said:


> Victor, Excellent Security....Nothing will get through!


I noticed he had no comment about our _pigeon mentor security_. Too young and strong for even this evil doer to handle...he is starting to worry! 

I can bet A large of of safflower seeds that our evil Badbot and his evil associates are sweating pigeon drops!

Go back to your hide out cave Bad-bolts . As you know, we have Alvin back and our forces are only stronger now.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> ARROGANCE ALWAYS GOES BEFORE A FALL! (note: look what happened to OSU against the FL Gators in the BSC Bowl last night!!   )


Hidden message, Squawks?

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Hidden message, Squawks?
> 
> Pidgey


ONLY to ALL EVIL ONES...in your case, your alter ego, Dr. Pidgeonstein, who, I'm SURE is still around...someplace...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> ONLY to ALL EVIL ONES...in your case, your alter ego, Dr. Pidgeonstein, who, I'm SURE is still around...someplace...


Me, I don't care. But Unie, whose favorite college team is the OSU Cowboys, is a bit put out...

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Me, I don't care. But Unie, whose favorite college team is the OSU Cowboys, is a bit put out...
> 
> Pidgey


HA! I don't BELIEVE YOU! You don't even know what a football team is and I'm sure Unie likes the SOONERS better! You didn't even care about them.  

Besides, it's the OSU *BUCKEYES* (I know since I DID live in Ohio before coming "home" to sun and desert!). The Cowboys are just as arrogant, if NOT more so! 

AND, finally, it wasn't the teams, per se, it's their ARROGANCE! Unie is NOT like that!  

We are fighting EVIL and EVIL is always arrogant before they fall! We SPPs have the courage of our convictions and are CONFIDENT...


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

BADBOT,Your days are numbered as the CRMP (CANADAIAN ROYAL MOUNTED POLICE) are on your tail and we all know that the mounties "ALWAYS GET THEIR MAN" .GEORGE


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

george simon said:


> BADBOT,Your days are numbered as the CRMP (CANADAIAN ROYAL MOUNTED POLICE) are on your tail and we all know that the mounties "ALWAYS GET THEIR MAN" .GEORGE


Good thought there, George! If he weren't so EVIL, one could almost feel sorry for the EVIL one. He's gonna have EVERYONE amassed against him.

However, not to worry...his days and those of his bot-birds are numbered!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

george simon said:


> BADBOT,Your days are numbered as the CRMP (CANADAIAN ROYAL MOUNTED POLICE) are on your tail and we all know that the mounties "ALWAYS GET THEIR *MAN*" .GEORGE


But... George... uhh... BradBOT... ISN'T a man...

Pidgey


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

He's not? Then I don't want to be chased around the table. 

Doodles has designed me a new bracelet, he says it carries the spirit of Gertrude. So look out everyone! Even I have no idea what to expect.

WW


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Feather, I don't know about BradBot...he could STILL have SOME man(hood) in him since he wants to meet you so badly! One HAS to wonder (no pun intended) about that!

PERHAPS, BradBot would prefer meeting WW and SQUEAKS instead of including ScorP, Unie and The Hook?   

What say you, BradBot/BadBrad/EVIL ONE???


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Bradbot, I see you have been hiding from us. Do we have you on the run? Or are you disappointed that one of my pigeons (who will remain anonymous now) caught one of your observation mutts trying to do surveillance work on our coop. Pigeons ARE smarter than you give them credit Bradbot. Give it up, and give usback Brad and Eggbert. You missed your opportunity to peacefully meet with us Circuit head, so being the nice people that we are, maybe we can arrange for an extension.Oh, and your metal mutt, well, he is in "sleep mode" right now, but safe and sound.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Victor, that is so cute - fighting fire with fire!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Victor said:


> Listen here Badbot, We are working on a secret plan behind the scenes.





Victor said:


> I noticed he had no comment about our _pigeon mentor security_. Too young and strong for even this evil doer to handle...he is starting to worry! As you know, we have Alvin back and our forces are only stronger now.





Victor said:


> Bradbot, I see you have been hiding from us. Do we have you on the run? Or *are you disappointed that one of my pigeons (who will remain anonymous now) caught one of your observation mutts trying to do surveillance work on our coop*.Give it up, and give us back Brad and Eggbert. You missed your opportunity to peacefully meet with us Circuit head, so being the nice people that we are, maybe we can arrange for an extension.Oh, and your metal mutt, well, he is in "sleep mode" right now, but safe and sound.


Actually Mr. Victor, keeper of Beaksley ("The Hook"-SPP) and recruiter of the young human with the light weapon...you should be ashamed of yourself for bringing a child into battle and to help fight yours! I'm not on the run at all, I'm sitting comfortably at the helm of my control centre within my compound. So, you've captured my spy toy have you. Well, it sent back a lot of images before you deactivated it. That small unit, contains a BIG surprise and something you will get a BANG out of .... HA ha haa haaa haaaaaaa haaaaa!

Yes, Alvin contacted me to let me know that he's still fighting the good fight. Too bad, I thought you had lost one of your powerful allies. He's been keeping a very low profile and doesn't seem like much of a threat to my plans as of yet. 



Feather said:


> *Give us Brad and we will fuel your craft for you.* We need to know if he and his pets are still alive.
> 
> You will never capture us!
> 
> WW


As it turns out Wonder Woman, I can't give you Brad and his pigeons even if I wanted to. Somehow he managed to escape from his cell and then set his birds free too. The 3 of them are still trapped inside my complex but unable to get out. I am just not sure where they are hiding. He seems to be using my own nodes against me and communicating with the outside world. My birdbots are closing in on him fast however. So yes, they are all still alive...for now!

Your terms are unacceptable, no deal.



mr squeaks said:


> *If I were you, ROBO BREATH, I would NOT decide to destroy the world without a meeting FIRST. What say you, BradBot/BadBrad/EVIL ONE???*
> 
> IF you dicide NOT to meet with us, then we will activate PLAN B!
> 
> ...


What did you have in mind, Scorpion? What are the terms of such a meeting, where and who will be there? Mind if I bring a few of my BB's along for the ride? Ha ha ha, ha ha ha, haaaaa haaaa haaaa! Yes, perhaps a meeting would be a good idea afterall.



george simon said:


> BADBOT,Your days are numbered as the CRMP (CANADAIAN ROYAL MOUNTED POLICE) are on your tail and we all know that the mounties "ALWAYS GET THEIR MAN" .GEORGE





Pidgey said:


> But... George... uhh... BradBOT... ISN'T a man...
> 
> Pidgey





Feather said:


> He's not? Then I don't want to be chased around the table.
> 
> WW


Mr. Simon of the Ain't birds, the RCMP can't harm me, they are civil servants and quite out of their league dealing with such diabolical forces! Ha ha ha haaaaaa! 

Dr. Pigeonstein might not be trustworthy or prove to be a worthwhile ally to myself, but he speaks the plain and simple truth. I'm not a man, I am a machine. A machine with the mind of a man and the strength of 20! 

Now, let's discuss a meeting and terms. I'm willing to release ONE of the prisoners IF, you divulge the secrets and locations of the seed holes. Your offer to provide fuel for my Eggship is irrelevant now as I've found a much easier way to produce it and doesn't even require me gathering the materials or leaving my compound! Ha ha haa haaaaa haaaa haaa haaaaa!

So, like any good pragmatist, I'm willing to compromise to a certain degree. Outline your terms and we'll see if I'll agree to them


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The Brad Of Old*

I have read some of your more recent posts on other threads. They are filled with kindness and compassion.IT LOOKS LIKE THE BRAD OF OLD IS TAKING OVER and we will have our old BRAD BACK . .GEORGE


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

george simon said:


> I have read some of your more recent posts on other threads. They are filled with kindness and compassion.IT LOOKS LIKE THE BRAD OF OLD IS TAKING OVER and we will have our old BRAD BACK . .GEORGE



Uh, George, not to burst your bubble, BUT, we will only have the GOOD BRAD back when we have the ORIGINAL...not Mr. EVIL BAG OF BOLTS...they are really TWO separate entities!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Actually, thanks to Doodles, your eggship has been also been neutralized and will not lift off...you are GOIN' DOWN!

NO GO, BAD ONE! Victor's Beaksley (The Hook) was able to completely neutralize your cute little spy! One day soon, you will know how we did it! Sorry, no BANG for your buck!

You won't be happy to know that YOUR spy was ALSO able to give us a general location of where Brad and his birds are being held! Your bird bots will be no match for the SPPs when we zero in - SOON!

We can NOT give you the seed hole locations even if we wanted to. You see, they are NOT located in any "physical" space place. We use them on an "as needed" basis. They are instant teleports and collapse after each use.



NOW, regarding a meeting...Take your pick: WW & Squeaks only OR WW/Squeaks + ScorP/Unie. Place can be YOUR choice...have as many "guards" as you wish...won't matter...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Uh, George, not to burst your bubble, BUT, we will only have the GOOD BRAD back when we have the ORIGINAL...*not Mr. EVIL BAG OF BOLTS*...they are really TWO separate entities!


From BradBOT to BagBOLT?

Enquiring Pidgeys Wanna' Know!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> From BradBOT to BagBOLT?
> 
> Enquiring Pidgeys Wanna' Know!


WHATever...

Very well, Mr. Picky Picky, I will stick to Brad*BOT* - an EVIL by any other name is STILL an EVIL...


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Brad has been in contact with the SPP's. He has been informed of a temporary way out of his prison. Dangerous...but still a way out. If he can find the opening, Unie will be right inside to escort the three out. If he cannot Robot Mans forces are closing in. 

WW


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Yes, Alvin contacted me to let me know that he's still fighting the good fight. Too bad, I thought you had lost one of your powerful allies. *He's been keeping a very low profile and doesn't seem like much of a threat to my plans as of yet.*


Now why is it that *Every* evil genius either I, or the SPPs, come across _always_ says _exactly_ that?

Usually just before their Fortress Of Doom/Temple Of Terror/Castle Of Dread/Condo Of Confusion (yes, that actually happened once....In Miami...Go figure) goes up in a ball of flame, or gets swallowed by an earthquake, or, my personal favourite, Doodled into next week.....

I guess it's a genetic flaw. Dorian has it, Dr. Pigeonstein has it. I can imagine the 'Evil Genius Checklist'

1. Manic laugh.
All of them have it. It's a rule.
It's also self explanitory. However a sense of humour is not _strictly_ necessary.

2. Huge Ego.
The ability to ignore Copernican, Newtonian, and Einsteinian physics in order to mentally rearrange the universe so that they are the center of it.
This explains why Cats make such natural evil geni.

3. The Fatal Flaw.
when it comes to building Mega-Death-Rays, Evil Geni _always_ show an almost lemming-like ability to leave the most vulenarable or critical part _totally_ exposed.

Case in point;
The time Squeeks and Paris disarmed a Nuclear-Cat-Transformer by jamming a bag of safflower seeds and grit down one end.....

I tell you, I am amazed that your average evil genius can tie their own shoelaces.....


Yours Truely.
Gertrude Hammelmyer.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dear Gertrude Hammelmyer

You are a true genius. This was a thoughtful and, I think, a true summary of the situation. Looking forward to more of your insightful posts.

Sincerely,

Maggie


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

alvin said:


> ...mentally rearrange the universe so that they are the center of it.
> This explains why Cats make such natural evil geni...





Lady Tarheel said:


> You are a true genius...


No kiddin', Maggers!

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Gertrude, you have certainly hit the circuitry in Brad, the Bad*BOT*! (translation: "nail on the head")

You are absolutely correct. Of course, with so many areas that mere men do not understand (and often ridicule), I'm not surprised that the evil ones use the time/space continuum to their own advantage. The GOOD news is that the SPPs with their human counterparts are able to do the SAME, although sometimes the situation(s) can be quite a RACE!

Bad*BOT* is going to be destroyed and he has no defense against our "weapon"...WHEN is only a question of "TIME."

*(BadBot CAN'T tie his shoes! ROFL Namely because he doesn't wear any! That's ONE of the reasons he has such a surprised LOOK!)   *

BTW, WW is QUITE pleased with her new bracelet...THANK YOU...


Mmmm, just saw Pidgey's recent post. Looks like he is being influenced by the dark side. On second thought, he is ALWAYS being...never mind...
ANYWAY, being a mere dog lover (specializes in weiner dogs!), what does HE know about CATS? NOTHING, THAT'S WHAT. CATS ARE from another planet and are VERY WISE BEINGS. Some choose not to show this for fear of retaliation. Better to let people like Pidgey ridicule, while they just laugh to themselves, thinking, "stick and stones...sticks and stones!!"


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Brad has been in contact with the SPP's. He has been informed of a temporary way out of his prison. Dangerous...but still a way out. If he can find the opening, Unie will be right inside to escort the three out. If he cannot Robot Mans forces are closing in.
> 
> WW


NOT to worry...Unie knows the entrance...can fly in and "*MARK*" a trail for Brad and Birds to the exit. The BirdBOTS will be no trouble...they will be destroyed...

Unie will also be able to "hide" the former prisoners in a safe place until we can deal with Brad*BOT*...


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Feather said:


> He's not? Then I don't want to be chased around the table.
> 
> Doodles has designed me a new bracelet, he says it carries the spirit of Gertrude. So look out everyone! Even I have no idea what to expect.
> 
> WW


Gertrude didn't die....He got 'Promoted'.
He's currently giving the Angels leasons in 'Being Sneaky'. Apparently God wants the option of less 'Anouncing to shepheards', and more 'Soddom and Gommorah'.

You know.....just in case.

He does get days off occasionaly though, and is allowed to carry out his SPP consultation duties from time to time.

When he isn't around he keeps an eye on things through WW.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

alvin said:


> Gertrude didn't die....He got 'Promoted'.
> He's currently giving the Angels leasons in 'Being Sneaky'. Apparently God wants the option of less 'Anouncing to shepheards', and more 'Soddom and Gommorah'.
> 
> You know.....just in case.
> ...


No such thing as "dead" either...energy cannot be destroyed...Gertrude is just energy in another "form" - as you said, Alvin..."Promotion"


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Feather said:


> Brad has been in contact with the SPP's. He has been informed of a temporary way out of his prison. Dangerous...but still a way out. If he can find the opening, Unie will be right inside to escort the three out. If he cannot Robot Mans forces are closing in.
> 
> WW


Curse you Wonder Woman, the SPP's and your human counterparts too! The human (Brad) and his pigeons were nearly recaptured; the Birdbots and I had closed in on their whereabouts inside the complex when Wonder Woman & Unie showed up and ruined everything!!! I will get you for this Wonder Woman...thanks to you and those SPP's I lost 13 of my Birdbots and my plans here on earth weren't finished! Rest in peace my precious little circuit soothers.

The Birdbots performed excellently during this ultimate final battle and they almost had the situation under control, but then more of those annoying SPP's showed up! They were like a hoard of bees buzzing around the laboratory, creating chaos and confusing my Birdbots. You didn't get away unscathed either, Wonder Woman. You and that bird brain of a SPP (UNIE) were making a hasty retreat as more of my drones joined in on the defensive but then out of nowhere, the other SPP's showed up and my forces were overwhelmed. I wasn't prepared with a full out assault team for this particular battle and your arrival was unexpected. The majority of my Birdbots were elsewhere and performing reconnaissance missions for me. I'm also not quite sure how your forces managed to penetrate my outside security systems either!!!

However...during the melee, myself and Eggbot were able to sneak out of the calcium extraction lab where the human, (Brad) and his pigeons were found attempting to sabotage it & where the fight was still going on. This is where we finally caught them, using my adjacent telecommunications hub to send messages to the other SPP's and their humans. While the SPP's were dealing with my Birdbots, and Wonderwoman was helping the prisoners outside to safety, I quietly slipped down to level 6 of my complex. This is the lowest and deepest section of the compound and where I guard my top secret technology.

Once there, we got inside my ready and waiting, fully fuelled Eggship. The chamber itself is housed within a shaft composed of 6 feet of solid steel, 4 feet of enforced concrete and an electromagnetic force field that is powerful enough to withstand nearly any force imaginable.



mr squeaks said:


> Actually, thanks to Doodles, *your eggship has been also been neutralized and will not lift off.*..you are GOIN' DOWN!


Actually, I went up UP and AWAY!

Of course you silly super heros are wondering how I managed to make use of the Eggship and how I acquired the necessary fuel to power it. Well Scorpio Power, you were wrong about Doodles destroying it; he did destroy a ship, just not the real one, LOL. I had another Eggship located in a nearby facility (NOT INSIDE MY COMPLEX) as a dupe, completely identical to this one but not made of the same materials or functional. It was also housed in a very securely guarded chamber for authenticity but it was merely a useless toy, LOL. I can also tell you all now that the fuel was gained from the 4762 living pigeons I captured for their calcium. As it turned out, their feces were also able to provide the various acids, ammonia and combustible organic compounds that when combined with sub atomic nuclear material (that I had already manufactured in my lab), created a rocket fuel like no other.  I was able to gather some electronic equipment, various schematics, one pair of pigeons and a few other supplies just before we blasted off from the underground launching pad. 

You Wonder Dweebs might have succeeded in discovering the whereabouts of my secret base, freed the prisoners and destroyed many of my birdbots but you didn’t capture me!!! My ocular cams took this short video as we ascended and from about 1500 feet up. I hope you got your troops out in time before I detonated the self destruct sequence in my complex and destroyed it & all the secrets contained within, Hahahahahahaha.










I'm already millions of kilometers away from Earth, safe and looking for a new planet in the galaxy to set up base on and resume plans. You may have won this time, but you haven't heard the last of Evil Bots! Until we meet again SPP's and human wonder dolts!

Here's a post card from space for you!










Ha ha ha, Ha ha haa, HAA HAAAA HAAAA HAAAAAA HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Ah yes. You have to admit, those virtual reality simulators are _increadibly_ realistic. 
Dinkster? - You can shut it off now.

We have a nice cozy cell waiting for you Badbrad. And your little Pijiebot too.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Actually, BadBrad, Doodles had "super" glued your facsimile ship to the ground so it couldn't take off! Unfortunate that he had the wrong ship! I also suspected that, while the "glue" was a great idea, if you used "dematerialization," the glue wouldn't have mattered.

So, you have escaped? Very well...but don't try to return...THE VIRUS will be waiting and you will have no defense against it, since it's "BOT" specific! How do you think we were able to destroy your birdBOTS?

AND, the SPPs, once again, triumphed over EVIL!

*(you were a worthy opponent and your technology expertise was first rate! Since you are also a "space cadet" you have returned to your natural habitat!  )*

NOTE: ALL were able to escape the conflageration, thanks to instantaneous teleporting through seed holes. We are all safe and sound!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Folks, 

First of all, a special thanks to Wonder Woman and all the SPP's for rescuing me from that nasty robot's concentration camp! It was awful being held prisoner and I was so worried about Lucy and Ricky. We were all treated pretty good considering but I guess since BradBot doesn't eat, he didn't think of feeding me very much! The place was like Fort Knox and we just couldn't figure a way out of there so thanks again to all my friends who work for the forces of good and I'm thankful you got my messages in time 

It's so good to be home again and not have to worry about what was going to happen to Ricky, Lucy, myself or the world! I'm just catching up now on all that has transpired and all the evil things Bradbot was doing/going to do. I sure hope we've seen the last of him and Eggbert's evil clone bot for a long time to come!. I'm glad everyone is safe and wasn't harmed by this maniac.

Unfortunately guys, you're going to have to put up with this avatar for awhile When they captured me, they also confiscated my laptop and it's not working the same. There are "BradBot" insignias and portraits everywhere on my computer, even the desktop wallpaper has a HUGE picture of him and his evil henchpigeon. The entire computer seems to have been changed and programs rewritten!

Ah well, it's me and until I can figure out a way to get my old avatars back, I guess we're all stuck having to look at his face for awhile, or lack of one


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELCOME BACK, BRAD! I'm sure that, in time, you will able to reclaim and fix all that BadBrad messed up!

We were glad to help...that's what we do...

I'm sure BadBrad (BradBot) will think twice about returning...THE VIRUS is deadly to him and his BirdBots. Spread by pigeon POOP, THE VIRUS destroys in seconds and can do so by contact and being airborne. Only deadly to EVIL robots and their kin...

BTW, what happened to the REAL Eggbert? I know Ricky and Lucy are fine...

HUGS and SCRITCHES TO ALL!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Shi, 

I guess after all I'd been through and running on pure adrenalin during this whole horror story, I forgot to mention what happened to Eggbert. Just after I escaped from my cell and was sneaking my way through the complex, I came across a lab where experiments were being done on certain pigeons. To my horror, I found Eggbert in one of the small cages with electrodes attached to his head!  From what I saw in this lab, it definitely appeared that BradBot was working on a way to incorporate electronics into live birds! In essense, it would seem he was experimenting with creating "borg-birds", half biological, half androids! I can only surmise what he had in mind for those creatures!

I couldn't leave Eggbert there and since the opportunity presented itself, I grabbed Eggbert and continued to work on a way to escape. I couldn't get to Lucy and Ricky at this time because they were being held in a different area, much too heavily guarded and close to BradBot's main control room. I figured that if I could save even one of my birds, I had to try.

Later that day, a postal truck came to deliver supplies to the compound; chemicals, electronics and whatever else BradBot needed. Anyway, I decided that this might be my only chance to get Eggbert out. I popped him in a box with my aunt's address on the paperwork. I snuck the box into the back of the truck and also left a note in the box about what had happened and for her to make sure Eggbert was looked after and until I was rescued. I picked him up at her house, safe and sound after Wonder Woman and the SPP's rescued me


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YIKES! What an adventure (GREAT imagination you have there, Brad! Been reading any of those old Sci Fi stories?  ). Ever thought of writing yourself???

Thank goodness you were able to rescue Eggbert!

Again, So GLAD you are ALL safe and sound! I hope Eggbert's ordeal didn't "change" him!

I'm sure WW will be along with her comments too - and possibly, Alvin will stop in with a word or two from Doodles and Gertrude...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Brad, that was an adventure, but I am glad you and your pigeon family have returned back safely. I was starting to worry about ya!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> (GREAT *imagination* you have there, Brad! Been reading any of those old Sci Fi stories?  ). Ever thought of writing yourself???



This is what really happened, it's not a story or a figment of my imagination

Me write, Sci-fi stories, naaaaaa. Too time consuming and I'm not retired yet, like some folks

Thanks Victor....It's good to be home again and to have all my birds safe and sound, out of the clutches of that evil, vicious BOT MAN


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Is there any chance of the SPP's keeping that Little Bot that Victor supplied in post 73. I think he is adorable. All we would have to do is change his little negative wire to a possitive.

I keepin em! Look how much fun we would have teasing Dorian.

Feather


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I say we need to get Brad and Alvin to write some books - maybe comic books. I think those two could come up with some great stories. I like the writing styles.

And who knows? Maybe there would be more pigeon fans out there once they read those comic books.  

Ahhhh... then I'd have to convince TC to illustrate the books, wouldn't I? Unless one of you guys can draw?


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Garye said:


> I say we need to get Brad and Alvin to write some books - maybe comic books. I think those two could come up with some great stories. I like the writing styles.
> 
> And who knows? Maybe there would be more pigeon fans out there once they read those comic books.
> 
> Ahhhh... then I'd have to convince TC to illustrate the books, wouldn't I? Unless one of you guys can draw?


I think that is a great idea. Scorpio Power has quite an inventive mind as well. Brad and Pete are also good with visuals. What they can't invent, TC can illustrate. Such a winning team! 

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Is there any chance of the SPP's keeping that Little Bot that Victor supplied in post 73. I think he is adorable. All we would have to do is change his little negative wire to a possitive.
> 
> I keepin em! Look how much fun we would have teasing Dorian.
> 
> Feather


GREAT idea, WW...he is sooooo cute! Hope Squeaks won't look at him the way he does the cats here and chase him!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> I think that is a great idea. Scorpio Power has quite an inventive mind as well. Brad and Pete are also good with visuals. What they can't invent, TC can illustrate. Such a winning team!
> 
> Feather




mmmmm, interesting, very interesting. Unfortunately, Brad has already wimped out...

OK, It's late (or should I say "early") and my mind is NOT fully operational at this time of day...I give up...who is TC???


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

TC is the one who did those pigeon drawings. She'll only let me use her initials (or T. H. Cutler) when it comes to the Internet. Privacy, I guess.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks Garye for the nice compliment on my "stories" I keep telling you guys though, it REALLY DID HAPPEN !!!!!!

Perhaps BradBOT will return in the near future. I can't imagine he'll content on that far away distant planet by himself and with no real evil goals



mr squeaks said:


> mmmmm, interesting, very interesting. Unfortunately, *Brad has already wimped out*...



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, IF BradBot was foolish enough to return, THE VIRUS will be waiting! There is NO protection for him once he's exposed!  

NOW, I remember who TC is...  

I BELIEVE you Brad! Then, again, I, too, walk to a 'different drummer!'


----------

